# Who would you rather see in the first round



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Which team would you rather face in the first round?

- Dallas Mavericks
- Seattle Sonics
- Denver Nuggets

Keep in mind if you choose Dallas you'll get Phoenix in the second round (if it goes according to plan) and if you choose Denver or Seattle you'll get San Antonio...

And why?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Seattle easily


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

seatle.. theyre going nowhere without rashid and when they get him back he'll be out of shape and worthless.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Denver is not likely their 1st round opponent. And I believe they can get pass either Dallas or Seattle fairly easy.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i want seattle in the first and the spurs in the second.

i want to avoid the mavs or suns until the conference finals. i don't like our chances against them.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> i want seattle in the first and the spurs in the second.
> 
> i want to avoid the mavs or suns until the conference finals. i don't like our chances against them.



seattle would be my pick because they shoot too many 3s to win every night. 

If Duncan is playing and he's healthy, I wouldn't want to see the spurs in any round if I was Houston or anyone in the Western Conf for that matter. No one matches up with him. If he is still hurt though then the Spurs would be a nice fit in the 2nd round.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Honestly...I don't care who we play...you gotta beat everyone to win a championship anyway...so I really don't care who it is.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Well you have to hope for upsets. If you always play the best teams you will get tired and run into trouble.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

denver but since we probaly wont play them seattle. they are a little bit hurting and no real post


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well the poll results pretty much tell the story...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You may face Denver, if they overtake Seattle

Who would you rather face -- Denver or Dallas?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Theo! said:


> You may face Denver, if they overtake Seattle
> 
> Who would you rather face -- Denver or Dallas?


i say denver easily. i don't want to see dirk in the playoffs especially with the rest of the depth dallas has.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just to be fair we're not the only team that's capable of pulling a 1st round upset....

Memphis, w/ their depth and the Czar coaching, is capable of taking the inexperienced Suns in a 7 game series
Denver, scorching hot since Karl took over, is capable of taking the injury-plagued Spurs in a 7 game series
But heck yah I'd rather play Seattle


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd much rather play Denver than Dallas.


----------



## Sik15 (Mar 27, 2005)

Seattle


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Everybody wants Seattle.:laugh:
Whether it's Houston, Denver, or Sacramento lol


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

Suns. We can beat them easily if one of our star blowup not say both.


----------

